# Kombucha Anyone...



## Guest

I really like this stuff! I had trouble getting it going though. My advice it to start it on Black Tea, You can switch to green tea later if you want. Also, I read not to use Earl Grey Tea.

Here is what is working well for me,

Make up a gallon of strong black tea
Put a cup of sugar in a gallon glass jar
Add the hot tea -not too hot or the jar will break... Diane  
Don't fill the jar to the top, stop before the jar starts to narrow
Let the tea cool to room temp
Add the Kombucha and the starter tea it comes with (Always add some finished tea to the new batch)
Let it sit at room temp for a week
Strain and drink
YUM!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha

http://www.kombu.de/benefits.htm


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Yes, still interested :biggrin....and I'll be careful with the jar :lol


----------



## baileybunch

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Hey! We do Kombucha tea, too! But we do ours a little different! Those "mushrooms" sell for $19 each! I didn't buy mine though and you end up with a new one each time! Pretty soon you end up with too many. Plenty to share!  I was wondering if anyone on this list (because of Kefir) used Kombucha tea, too. So, cool! :cool

We use 3 quarts water, 4 organic black tea bags and 1 cup sugar.Let cool. I bought a large gallon size glass jar from WalMart (like a glass canister) because it has a nice wide opening. Add your "mushroom" and 1/2 cup of your Kombucha. Let it set (covered with a cloth) for a week or until the new "baby" mushroom forms. I keep mine on top of the refrigerator. Remove both mushrooms to a clean jar and add some tea to keep them wet. Lid the jar and refrigerate. Cover and leave your tea to rest another week (on the refrigerator). It may even grow another mushroom in this time. I think this is called "mellowing". We then store our tea in the same 1/2 gallon mason jars that we put our milk in. Refrigerate. We like to strain our Kombucha to get the "boogers" out. We started with 1/2 cup 30 minutes before meals. I add mine to a large glass of water. It's a lot like ACV to me.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Tried these years ago :yuck
:lol


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Ok can it sit out longer than a weeK?? wondering as found my jar. But am leaving town next Monday and will be gone till the 27th.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Yes, 12 days is common. I like mine at a week since it is still a little sweet like cider and not strong like apple cider vinegar...

Christy


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Christy, mine came in the mail today! It scares me though :help2

It looks somewhat like a placenta or a squid. DH says it looks like a cow tongue.

We can't wait to try it :/

Just kidding, I am sure I will enjoy it as much as I do my kefir...will have your postage in the mail asap.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

No kidding! I was a little freaked out when I first saw it too :lol I think you'll like it though. There is another wat to brew to get wine :crazy

Christy


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

OK am starting mine now and I want that wine recipe Ha! need to make it for Whim


----------



## Patty13637

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I can share also if anyone needs a scoby.

Patty


----------



## Jo~*

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

OK, so what the heck is Kombucha? It don't sound to appealing.
What is it used for? Is it a starter for something else? 
This is what I envision big jar of something that looks like swamp water with rotton egg whites on the bottom :laughcry. Tell me it ain't so. :groan


----------



## Patty13637

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

best thing to do is google it and it will tell you more than you ever wanted to know !


----------



## Kaye White

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

:rofl :rofl :rofl
:really I just couldn't let this one go by without googling it.....I've made that *stuff* before, but I threw it out when I found a quart jar of tea with an _undetermined _ age! I really think somewhere in the 3 mo. range...being as it was during kidding season and refrigerator also had several other unknown substances in it!
You guys have fun....but I'm not EVEN :eek going there! 
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

But its actually good. darn heath food store sells it for 4-5 dollars for 16 oz bottle.

I've made some of those oops before but have not been brave enough to try them !

Patty


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I am not sure this stuff sounds weird...and I sense a bad flavor :/ :rofl

But I am going to get brave one day and try this AFTER I read why I should... :blush2
k


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

actually my starter tasted just like sweet tea so except for the fact I don't sweaten tea I think it will be just great.


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Christy, I haven't forgotten your postage, I guess my asap is different than other people's asap. At least I didn't say I would send it ASAP...which, as everyone knows, is much faster.

Anyway, mine has fermented now in a gallon jar (with TWO cups of sugar, for 9 days, so I better strain it...it is probably tea moonshine by now :crazy


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

ok, I started mine the Monday after Thanksgiving using a gallon jar, 8 tea bags and 2 cups sugar. So 10 days (?). At first I was worried it was contaminated with mold but that never really materialized. We have well water, shallow, with organic material in it...plant material, roots and such. So it is not sterile. But the "scoby" is clean but weird looking. it smells vinergary but good. I strained it today and put the fermented kombucha in another gallon jar. I am starting anew batch and have the first in the fridge.

What don't kill me makes me stronger so after the kefir and this stuff, I will be super-woman!

Oh, the reason for the extra sugar is because when iImake wine, extra sugar increases alcohol content


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I hope you like it! I am sooo addicted. Don't worry, I know all about asap vs ASAP :lol
Congratulations, I hear you won the swap box 

Christy


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Thanks Christy 

I want to drink the stuff now but will wait til it is chilled just to make my first time perfect.

It smells good.

I am addicted to kefir, straight and strong, i guzzle it plain. Hooked. Kombucha may be a new best friend too


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I put a hard aged goat cheese in with my part of the swap! You'll have to have some wine around for that  I was so surprised with this cheese, 8 months old and not a hint of 'goat'. It is salty and buttery, so different.

Christy


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

WOO! HOO! I can't wait :biggrin

...so do you think Sondra and Whim will have left anyone else any wine? Maybe we all should make our own just in case.

(And I don't even know how the whole wine-joke with those two got started, i'll just jump in and add fuel to the fire) :rofl


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

:crazy2 :woohoo :woohoo :derr :crazy


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Well, now I KNOW I need to make my own stash of wine...good thing I froze all those wild grapes this summer! And MY wine is more like wine moonshine...it's the extra sugar and yeast :biggrin You have to drink it in shots!


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Yikes!! moonshine wine shots?? hmmmm :really
k


----------



## baileybunch

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

It begins just like sweet tea, doesn't it?! Same "recipe" that I use to make tea, anyway! But once my Kombucha is all done it tastes like mild apple cider vinegar to me. Burns a little less going down.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Just saw on a list I am on here in N TX they are bringing Kombucha pancakes for sale to the drop off site. So Dinane not only can we have a fizzy drink we can have a fizzy breakfast too. :goat


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Ok Christy,, do you have an extra critter you want to find a new home for? Ya'll have me curious on this whole growing something , then drinking it thing.. LOL
Please give me serious instructions on how to ,when to etc... 
Send me a e-mail and let me know what this beast will cost me ok
Karen


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Gotcha covered Karen! First goats now this.... :rofl

email me you addy again I don't remember if I still have it 

Christy


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

YOu see what ya'll are doing to me??? hee hee hee hee.. this is nutts..
Is this good for you or really like a wine? I guess I should read huh? psft! just send me a shroom! :biggrin
I will email you here in a bit.
K


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Okay, this topic has totally caught my attention. I am a very avid iced tea drinker. And I mean avid. 

Honestly, how does it taste? I am into the whole kefir thing so this idea doesn't sound so far fetched. 

Sara


----------



## Patty13637

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

It has a cider vinegar kinda tatse but totally addicting . Just be carefull to work your way up to large amounts . It is also suppose to detox you . I got really sick drinking to much at once ...but it could have been some bug also . So just start slow.

Patty


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I think it tastes like carbonated sweet/tart tea. Sooo good!

Let me know if you need a scoby 

Christy


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I have another question in reading.. I need to drink decaf Tea,, will this be a problem? I am not to have caffeine. But want to try this thing..
Karen


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

don't know why you can't use decaf but will sure give you a sugar high. I don't use sugar normally and that is my only objection as is too darn sweet.


----------



## Josie

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

We found you can adjust the taste too. If you make the original tea strong and leave it longer it will get very vinegary. I like it that way.  but not everyone does.

my family LOVE the stuff....


----------



## baileybunch

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

When I started drinking Kombucha tea I read to begin with 1/2 cup about 30 minutes before eating. Drink once a day. After a week, increase to 1/2 cup before lunch, try it for a week. Then you can move to three times a day...and then as much as you want to drink. It can have a laxative effect! It's great for weightloss, same concept as drinking ACV. :biggrin And yes, it is a detoxifier. We have used distilled or purified water. I drink mine mixed with water as the straight Kombucha burns. And the first day I drank it (not following the 1/2 cup idea) I was terribly sick with stomach cramps! :really My recipe is 4 tea bags and 1 cup sugar to three quarts then add 1/2 cup of Kombucha and the mushroom. After a week, I remove the mushrooms and let the tea "rest" another week before storing in the refrigerator. I have heard you can use green teas and other teas, too.


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I used 8 tea bags and 2 cups sugar in a glass gallon jar. Let it set out for 10 days then strained into another jar and restarted another batch with the mushroom thingy.

It tasted good. I drank about 2 cups plus but I have a rock gut, didn't bother me, so much my first time. I bottled what I didn't drink into two wine bottles and put into the fridge to age. Guess that will be ok???

This new batch has 7 tea bags and 1 1/2 cup sugar.


----------



## Keeperofmany

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Well I'm intriqued. : Could someone please tell me where to get Kombucha starter or the mushroom. I would really like to try this.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

PM Christy for a scoby


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

:yeahthat pm me.

Christy


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

ok let me get this straight, You have to have a shroom thingy and something else to start it?
I am going to use a gal jar, so would 8 tea bags and 2 cups of sugar be the deal or 6 -8 tea bags to 1 1/2 sugar? I don't want to go into a sugar coma!! :biggrin
so do you carry over a little of the old tea, or just the shroom to make a new batch?
Karen


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Karen in the cheeze section I believe all the info is on how to make and yes you have to have a scoby /tea and sugar.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

The instructions for Kombucha are in the first post of this thread, pg 1. The instructions for Kefir are is the Cheese section :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

:blush2 I am going to quit posting for a while as brain just does not work :/


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Hey how could a diabetic use or make this??


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Remember the sugar and caffeine are used as food for the scoby. Some people claim that kombucha is wonderful for diabetics,

"DIABETES : Kombucha helps to lower the blood sugar. It does not contain any sugar itself and the alcohol content is less than 1%, identical to alcohol free lagers.

Because of the detoxification, the immune enhancement and the metabolism balancing, the Kombucha will positively influence all immune and auto-immune diseases such as diabetes, thyroid problems, rheumatoid arthritis, and others."


----------



## KUrby

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

So are you saying I shouldn't or can't use the decaf Tea? By the way is my scoby on it's way? When I get it. How long can it stay out of tea? I am leaving to go out of town for 2 weeks, yikes! Hmm.. let me know , I may have to have someone brew him for me while I am gone!! LOL
Karen


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I have it ready to send. Our weather should be better by Thurs. so that is when I'll send it. Just put it in the fridge until you are ready to make it. You can't use decaf as far as I know, I'm looking into it for you. BUT I do not think the finished teas contains caffeine,

Christy


----------



## Guest

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Q: How much sugar is in Kombucha?
A: According to many Kombucha authorities, as much as 99.5% of sugar used to produce Kombucha tea is converted during the fermentation process. Those with sensitivity to sugar have told us that thay have not had any adverse effects form Kombucha.

Q: Is there any caffeine in Kombucha?
A: We have calculated that Kombucha has approximately 5 mg of caffeine per serving. Compared to other caffeinated beverages is the lowest we have encountered , and those with sensitivity to caffeine have reported no adverse effects from our Kombucha.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

AH thanks for the info 
My stuff is done for the 1st batch and tastes good.


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

My second batch is done today. We drank some of the first batch and bottled some. Will bottle some of the second batch too. Sure is a good thing I have all these empty wine bottles laying around.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

Don't have any bottles so guess I will drink it.


----------



## Feral Nature

*Re: Kombucha - Sondra, Diane, Anyone...*

I plan on taking a few bottles to Houston for Christmas. Last year I took some homemade wine. This year I will take some mysterious and exotic kombucha :lol My grapes are still in the freezer from this year, I never made 2007 wine...I'll pretend I drank it all myself, the family will never know the difference.


----------



## janettemoore

Not sure how I have jumped from milk goats to kombucha, but it has happened. We strained our first batch today. I was skeptical, but it did smell good. We sampled some of it and it is good. Now I read that you are keeping it in frigerator for an additional week, so I will do that too. And start another batch.

A question I have is how are you straining it. I tried coffee filter, paper towel. Can't locate my milk filters right now (not milking). Anyhow it was slow to strain for the most part.


----------



## Sondra

I didn't even strain mine but if I were to do it I would use muslin/ hankerchief / pillow case or cheese cloth


----------



## Guest

I use a tea strainer


----------



## Sondra

Christy how do you ship the scoby?? I need to send one to Whim and also kefir grains.


----------



## Guest

I put in in a zip lock with a cup of finished tea. Then in another zip lock with a little air locked in. Then I pack it in a little box. I ship kefir the same way.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

Thanks


----------



## Sondra

I made some using Constant Comet with orange and spices and boy is this stuff good. Tastes kinda like apple cider, even hubby likes it.


----------



## Guest

My favorite is Mango Ceylon, YUMMY!!!!


----------



## KUrby

Houston I think we have a problem! The top of my tea looks like it's trying to mold. I made this the day after Christmas. What is going wrong? Smells alot like vinegar. I know it's grow a scoby or looks to have.
K


----------



## Guest

Naw.. It always looks like that early on. Wait until it is a week old. If it has mold you will see perfectly round fuzzy greenish gray mold. If you want to post a pic I'll take a look. But if it made a baby it is probably fine. I had one mold once, it didn't make a baby.

Christy


----------



## KUrby

Well on a week are we talking a full 7 days/ or maybe 5?? I hope I didn't screw up this shroom. It stayed in the box a day before it got in the fridge. but it looks to be getting bigger in there and I am sure I see a mushroom off the side of it.
Karen


----------



## Sondra

thought it was 10 days to sit undisturbed??
and I read somewhere we shouldn't keep the scoby in the refrig when not really working. So I worried that I ruined mine by keeping it in the frig 2 wks before I even started.


----------



## Guest

7-12 days is common. I read that you can store the scobies is finished tea in the refrigerator until you need them. They call it a scoby hotel :lol

Christy


----------



## KUrby

Well today my tea looks like it has a heavy grayish film on top of it. Is this normal? and things look big in there...
:sigh
karen


----------



## Guest

That's exactly what you want :biggrin


----------



## Sondra

:yeahthat


----------



## KUrby

Ok people. We have Kombucha Tea! It made a thick film on top and scooby grew. Now I strained the tea down to the scooby and some extra tea starter. Now do I leave all that scooby and film intact for the next batch? I don't want to screw him up now.. I took a drink of it before I put the finished tea in the fridge and It wasn't too bad.. so I hope that I will gather a taste for this ferminted tea.. It was kinda fizzy too! cool beans. Now If I won't get sick!! :biggrin
So if you can tell me the next step in my venture I will be ready to pour scooby into his next host!
Just wasn't sure if that whole thing goes into the next brew.
Karen


----------



## Guest

Glad it is working out for you :lol

Next steps;
Brew strong tea
add 1 cup sugar, stir
cool to room temp
pour into clean jar
add starter tea and scoby (I leave the baby with the mama until it gets too thick or I need to share)
Cover with a clean cloth, paper towel or coffee filter
brew 7-12 days


----------



## KUrby

What about that big film thing? do I put that in there too??
karen


----------



## Guest

That is the baby, if the baby and the mama are not attached just use one or the other


----------



## KUrby

Oh ok, I thought I saw a shroom grow off the side, but.. I could be wrong, so the thick film is a baby? Well it's all attached, so.. I will slide the whole thing into the new batch! cool! Thanks Christy! :biggrin
Karen


----------



## CGFarm

Can i get some to?
Denise


----------



## KUrby

Denise needs a shroom!! Hee hee If I had an extra I would send you one Denise. It sure was good to hear from you today, You made my day!
Denise needs a future pick me up for all her 2008 plans! WOW what a busy bee she will be! :crazy
Karen


----------



## Guest

Come pick one up anytime Denise! Or, if you can't make it to town, I'll mail it to you just send me your address.
Soon you will be as crazy as the rest of us :crazy

Christy


----------



## CGFarm

Hey Christy, 
Instead of just plain sugar, can i make a "sweet tea sugar" and do that instead?


----------



## Guest

What is sweet tea sugar?


----------



## CGFarm

"Sweet Tea Sugar" as i call it is whatever amount of sugar your using with equal parts water.
You boil it and make a Sryup with it. If you've ever heard of southern sweet tea, that's what it is.

It takes the bite out of regular tea, makes it smooth and well blended.
Denise


----------



## Guest

> whatever amount of sugar your using with equal parts water


Eeeeegads girl thats a lot of sugar :lol

For Kombucha you just need 1 cup per gallon of water


----------



## CGFarm

You would just sub out the 1 cup shy of gallon and add the 1 cup of sugar, does that make sense?
D


----------



## Guest

Yes that would work


----------



## Sondra

you have to have the sugar for it to ferment properly and as was explained to me early sugar doens't effect diabetics or anything.


----------



## CGFarm

I wanted to try this as it lends just a tad bit different taste, but i think it might still work.
But thanks for the info. My mom has diabetes so i was wondering if she could drink it.
Denise


----------



## KUrby

Ok girls, my next batch of tea is ready to go. Things are REALLY BIG in there!! :/ Not sure how many beggers are in there, but man oh man, it's big. It may be time to take someone off momma! :biggrin
Karen


----------



## KUrby

ok poured up batch#2. It's not so good . It taste like a for real wine gone bad. I did add a half cup of sugar thinking it might help the taste a bit. NOPE! It must have seriously ferminted into wine. It kinda burns going down, smells stronger. ee gads.
What do I do? Cool it in hopes of it calming down? or? dump and start over with ONLY 1 cup of sugar? 
:help
Karen


----------



## Guest

It will not change that much after it is cooled. I say if you don't like it, try again. As for me, I'll drink it no matter what :crazy


----------



## baileybunch

:sniffle I think my Kombucha mushroom must have been too old. It's been since around Christmas and the second mushroom still hasn't formed and now it's getting the white spots (bacteria) on top. Boo hoo! I've been waiting so long!


----------



## KUrby

Susie, I laid my shroom to rest the other day. It got weird and funky on me :really :/
So, I guess I just won't do the tea thingy, I will wait to see if the kefir is better.
Karen


----------



## Guest

Too bad Susie! Pm me if you want a new one 

Christy


----------



## homeacremom

Sondra said:


> you have to have the sugar for it to ferment properly and as was explained to me early sugar doens't effect diabetics or anything.


On another forum we were discussing this. It seems like homemade batches can vary greatly in the amounts of remaining sugar. Still looking for a reliable way to test. You have to ferment at room temp for 14 days then store for close to a month to get close to the low levels of sugar found in some storebought brands. 
With a diabetic I would try very cautiously, BUT I would try!!! We love our kombucha. I like mine on a 10 day jar ferment and then about another 3-4 days bottled. Just fizzy by then with a nice tang, but doesn't burn... Dh will drink it when it is much much stronger. My boys think it is the same thing as pop (or soda, pepsi whatever you call it)


----------



## KUrby

boy this time on day 7 I didn't have pop. I had serious wine! :really and I mean wow what a burn, and nasty! as all get out. :yuck I don't know what I did, other than, I used white sugar this time and 1/2 cup more than I did the first time. ops Just a cup I think was the plan.. but NO I had to think it might be just a bit sweeter IF I put just a little more in it!?? :biggrin can you say NOT!!! :groan
so the shroom got laid to rest. Gosh rest his soul..
Karen


----------



## Sondra

u guys are so funny I think the stuff is just too sweet but will drink it but I don't use sugar in tea or coffee or even coke always diet so this is just too sweet. But Karen why didn't you just throw that out and start over with your scoby??


----------



## Guest

Mine is sweet too Sondra, just like soda pop


----------



## KUrby

Sondra, the shroom went bad.. way south bad :nooo
Karen


----------



## Guest

If it made a baby it was fine :lol


----------



## baileybunch

Mine died and YES! I want another! :biggrin I am so bummed as I waited and waited and THEN :sniffle realized it was growing but not a new scoby...it was growing fuzz!

I'll PM you for another! Thank you!


----------



## Sondra

OK am scared to go look, forgot all abt my Komacha making so it is still sitting there probably a month. Think my scoby will be ok??


----------



## Guest

It should be fine. Just make fresh tea and start again. I have a Scoby hotel. A Gallon jar filled with scobies. I change the tea whenever I remember and they are always good to start a new batch.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

OH GREAT!! thanks


----------



## Guest

I am staring my tea today thanks to Christy. 

Hey Christy, I read your post about Mango Ceylon... do you get your tea from The Republic of Tea? That's my favorite tea supplier... I should buy stock for as much money as I spend there. :lol

Sara


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear your scoby made it! This is where I buy tea,

www.mountainroseherbs.com/tea_bev/tea_black.html

This is the most beautiful tea in the world.

www.mountainroseherbs.com/tea_bev/tea_flower.html

Christy


----------



## Guest

Well technically I don't know if it made it. I haven't been to the post office yet. However, I am certainly counting on it being there. :lol

Thanks for the tea links... I am an addict. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

My scoby is hanging out in a batch of black tea. He's a pretty neat fellow. 

Thanks Christy!

Sara


----------



## baileybunch

I must say that Christy's scooby did the trick! I took the two scoobies out and left my kefir to "mellow" another week and it make another scooby! Yippee! I've got three in a jar now! I can't drink my kombucha straight. I add it to a glass of water. Can't take the burn!


----------



## Klawbag

I'm in need of a new kombucha culture! Anyone want to sell me one?


----------



## homeacremom

I'll send you one. Pm your address.


----------



## duncanweishaar235

It's easy to see why kombucha captured your attention with its trendy, savory, and sweet tones. But it's important not to be blinded by what is seen on the surface of things. You're right that it is made from fermented tea (usually black) sugar and a culture called "the mother". The fermentation process extends the tea sugars into such long chains they become in-bioactive so they can't feed candida or produce unhealthy digestive acids like alcohol or lactic acid. This may have some benefits for those wanting to avoid grains or restricting their gluten intake, but for cancer patients choosing foods selectively based on anti-nutrients and their ability to reduce tumor size there are way less healthy choices than fruits


----------



## myeasyglass

We use growler to pack home-made kumbucha tea. Wanted custom glass bottle for liquor and discover fancy whiskey bottles. To be here.


----------



## MC glass company

Guest said:


> It should be fine. Just make fresh tea and start again. I have a Scoby hotel. A Gallon jar filled with scobies. I change the tea whenever I remember and they are always good to start a new batch.
> 
> Christy


Glass is perfect for tea packaging, beautiful and cool touch. Custom glass bottle manufacturer will always make your tea containers uniquely.


----------

